

Chrome Gets Improves Memory Performance, But Firefox Leads - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/9892/products/chrome-gets-improves-memory-performance-but-firefox-leads

======
zpao
These test results are all crap. The author obviously didn't run the test
multiple times. Do that and you'll get wildly different results.

For example...

* Firefox 11 Nightly: 142, 419, 433, 447

* Firefox 8: 160, 897, 121, 793

* Chrome dev: 110, 87, 69, 111

* Opera was consistently ~90

(none of these are scientific, just quick runs with other tabs open on a
computer that's doing other stuff too)

A single run is not an effective way to compare these things. Anybody writing
articles about JS benchmarks should know that by now.

